# How much do Plastiscol cost ?



## mountaindont (Sep 8, 2011)

I`m new to the t shirt business and I`ve just discovered Plastiscol transfers. For me it seems the best route to having nice looking t shirts. Can someone give me a ballpark figure of what a bulk order of Plastiscol transfers costs using my custom design of 3-4 colors. Also is there a forum favorite business that prints them ? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

Type in "Custom plastisol transfer vendor list" on the forums search engine and go through to every website listed and you know the price using dozens of different vendors.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

go to acetransco or heattransferwarehouse and look it up. the prices are right on their website.


----------

